# Tyre rules in France



## PeterC2 (10 mo ago)

As I want to add a spare wheel to our motorhome and having read about the need in France for tyres to be identical (even to make/model) I have done a bit of research and _think _that the need for being identical has been repealed (but there are still an awful lot of websites suggesting that they do need to be identical out there).
This appears to be a link to the current French law (handily I have put it through Google translate to help understand it): Arrêté du 18 juillet 2019 relatif aux pneumatiques - Légifrance
Article 9 has been repealed, and that is the article that elsewhere is quoted as needing the same make (meme marque in French) of tyre. I am not convinced that there ever was a need for tyres to be the same model (quite possible because it is understood that tyres manufacturers update their ranges regularly).
My interest is because, as far as I can tell, Michelin no longer manufacture the Agilis Camping tyre that is fitted to our motorhome and it is now the Crossclimate Camping. So, my expectation is that I will struggle to find an identical Agilis Camping. Even if I do find one for the spare, when at some point in the future I want another it will be much easier to source a Crossclimate Camping (and that could well be in the unfortunate event of a puncture).
Has anyone any knowledge that I am correct (and hence that a lot of the articles on the internet are actually now out of date) or alternatively evidence that contradicts my research?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly our local tyre merchants are still (last July) sticking to the all identical directive.
I had a pair of Winter tyres and because they could not find another pair the same I had to have another set of four all seasons. Sad as the two had to be sold again even cheaper than I bought them.

Ray.


----------

